# AI Report 9/9-10



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Just got back from AI with Atlantaking, HuskyMD, and John 81. Beautiful weather, but stinky fishing.

Either the small blues or crabs were thick, because your bunker, finger mullet, and later cut bluefish would not last 4 minutes. Fishing in the slough up close, everyone but me landed a couple of small blues on mullet rigs and small fish finders, but I pulled an all day skunk until getting a nice little flounder before dark. I took a picture of me releasing it for my WBB buddies.  Did not see any drum or sharks caught anywhere (we were maybe a mile south of the bullpen?).

Lessons Learned:

Bob Evans does not serve beer
Baby Wipes are way cooler than handi-wipes
You can buy too many hot dogs, but don't buy buns from Shoppers
Binoculars sometimes make ladies look a tad bit smaller than they really are
McGyver is real, and he is amongst us
Happy birthday Tunafish


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Glad to hear that your first trip out on the sand with AK's new fishmobile was incident free. You weren't by chance fishing next to Husky we're you?


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I fished all night from 8:00pm till 7:30am. A couple small hits, a couple small runs and 1 stick! Caught a 4 foot Dusky Shark at around 4:30am. I fished down near the Va line. Geared up mostly for drum and didn't even really try for all the small blues that were around. 

Crabs where really thick but tapered off as the night progressed. Skeeters came out in force around 3:00am and stayed till we were leaving.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*thanks..*

Thank's for the report I will be heading down there in a couple of weeks... Next time you go take "The Fish Master" with you, and fish will jump on the beach for you.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thanks for the report. I'm considering next weekend--the drum should be here any day now.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

it was nice getting out on the beach pullage could of been better but still had a good time.

And yes i was sad that bob evans doesnt serve beer


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*2 weeks*

keep the reports coming ... I'll be down in two weeks ....... anybody loose any sandfleas ?


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Also hit Ai on Sunday. I think I saw Atlantaking and the new fish mobile. I just got the hard stare and wave so I wasn't sure if it was them or not. The 4 runner looked like champain color so I wasn't sure. Fishing stunk! Fish 3 heavers with spot and bunker. I did have a bait rod which I caught one whiting,short flounder and 3 pompano. Had to use 8 oz to hold and the crabs were thick. Bait lasted about 2 minutes out there. Checking and casting 8 oz every couple of minutes is tough. Also with a strong head wind makes even tougher. Very sore today!!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Will be down that way next week and hopefully the ole honey hole will still produce a good fish or two for me.. just hope it's not saturated w/ FHB's trying to get that monster bull.... Wooo Hooooo... bring on the drummies .....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

French fished the opposite side that I did. Both AK and John81 were between he and I. I caught the first fish and the biggest. Although it was definitely nothing to brag about, it was nice to not have to worry about any talk of the curse (until now that is...).


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

AK, Post those flounder pics


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice trip guys. I guess my invite was lost in translation?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> keep the reports coming ... I'll be down in two weeks ....... anybody loose any sandfleas ?


i was using fleas for a while on a small hook but kept bringing in nothing but shell didnt bring a small rod so bite detection was crap


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I talked to AK last night and based on our discussion, we should rename his vehicle the "Sand Flea Catcher"!   You guys need a rake for your next trip down.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

We observed these little birds that would go to the sand and peck their little beaks in the sand in search of sand fleas. They would often run like heck to get away from oncoming waves. Anyway, when they got their sand fleas, they would sit there and peck their guts out.

I'm proud to say AK learns well through observation. As soon as I get my film developed, I'll post the pictures of AK sitting there sticking his tongue into the sand trying to catch them!!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I hate that we were not close to the Oregon Inlet Bridge. Those sand fleas would have made for some great sheepshead and pompano bait.

I am just curious, where are all the bottom fish at AI. While cut bait did not last half a second in the water, bloodworm fishbites went untouched. I was suprised not to pick up a spot, croaker, or seamullet.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Did you guys try throwing out some of those sand fleas? Should have hooked up at least some croaker.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

kmw21230 said:


> Thank's for the report I will be heading down there in a couple of weeks... Next time you go take "The Fish Master" with you, and fish will jump on the beach for you.


HHHHMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

You guys should have thrown the flees out there for pomps, I did Caught a couple


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

We tried them. They always came back with an empty shell.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

OK, here are some pics. No time to post any explanations...have to go to class


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds and looks like a good trip! Thx for posting the PICs CT.

Jr and I are also looking to make a trip out to AI; we'll camp and roll pass the bullpen as long as I can get my hands on my brothers 4x4 .


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> You guys should have thrown the flees out there for pomps, I did Caught a couple


Hey justinfisch01, were they keeper size? Never caught one b4 so I am curious. Were they pretty far out there? My casting skills are "under construction" . TIA and thx for the report!


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ghost Crab- I was just tossing my 9' out about 30 -40 yds. I caught 2 on fleas and one on FBBW. They were palm size, not really worth my time so I tossed them back. But if you have enough of them you could make a meal outta them


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

can you believe that white dude was swiming in our lines?

Damn Connecticutians!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

French said:


> can you believe that white dude was swiming in our lines?
> 
> Damn Connecticutians!



he must be illegal


----------



## GhostCrab (Sep 5, 2006)

justinfisch01 said:


> Ghost Crab- I was just tossing my 9' out about 30 -40 yds. I caught 2 on fleas and one on FBBW. They were palm size, not really worth my time so I tossed them back. But if you have enough of them you could make a meal outta them


justinfisch01, thx for the info. I know Jr. would love to see one as it's different from the blues and spot we've been seeing these days. Thx again!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


>


John, you got owned by AK! 

I sense a new avatar here!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

what no WBB comments about my second keeper flounder release this year? You guys are slipping!

Luckily AK did not get a picture of me passed out asleep in the sand. Those sand fleas tasted better than the hot dogs!


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

That was a keeper?  I couldn't tell.

Maybe you should be known as the *WBB - flounder savior*


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

okimavich said:


> That was a keeper?  I couldn't tell.
> 
> Maybe you should be known as the *WBB - flounder savior*


He was just trying to SAVE his own butt from a fine if he kept that fish!!


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

I would have released either way...if only just to say I released it!

I need to figure out how to catch a keeper tog so I can release one of those


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

French said:


> I need to figure out how to catch a keeper tog so I can release one of those


Oh no you didn't!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

French said:


> can you believe that white dude was swiming in our lines?


White dude, I thought that was a beached whale


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*shelter*

Liked the tarp shelter ... I got a couple of the camping poles .... and stick them in the other end and then anchor it with sand bags ..... 

Looked like a ...... well a trip of some kind .....


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

um, I went back and looked at the picture of the tarp thingee and it appears AK has caught me from the back with my pants halfway down (can see a faint crack in the distance...). I can't believe you posted that AK!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I just threw up in my mouth. You guys look like a bunch of tossers. Remember, you don't win friends with salad :--|


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

yea i got pwnd bad pic was trying to get him to take pic of husky since he did a belly flop into the ocean after that the bite stopped lol


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

AK
Nice ride.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

John81 said:


> yea i got pwnd bad pic was trying to get him to take pic of husky since he did a belly flop into the ocean after that the bite stopped lol


Hehehe!! LMAO!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

French said:


> I need to figure out how to catch a keeper tog so I can release one of those


With great power comes great responsibility. Our powers must only be used for good!  Your WBB points are hereby revoked!  opcorn:


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

fishbait said:


> With great power comes great responsibility. Our powers must only be used for good!  Your WBB points are hereby revoked!  opcorn:


Run french run lol j/k


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

watching me run away from Fisbait would be like watching Tony Sirgusa race Sam Adams in a marathon!


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

French said:


> watching me run away from Fisbait would be like watching Tony Sirgusa race Sam Adams in a marathon!


not a pretty site lol


----------

